

Can Apple Patent the Design of the Macbook Air? - a5seo
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/04/apple-patents-macbook-air/

======
joejohnson
Yes, they can. Please don't change the title of submissions. The original
article title: Apple Wants to Patent Its MacBook Air Design

------
adestefan
Yes. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_patent>

